# need dually tires



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I ended up going to plow Tuesday night into Wednesday afternoon subbing for another guy. I have a 99 crew cab dually 4x4. I really installed plow this year for my driveway and couple local ones. I ended up subbing 45 miles away to just get started. Half the trip is a state route and rest is interstate. When I was out Tuesday night into the the morning Wednesday it was very dangerous scary. There was about 4" of snow on all the roads and even in 4wd on straight flat roads I could not so more than about 20 without the back end wanting to float around. I did have 800 lbs of salt across the tailgate. I also am running transforce AT tires that still have little over half tread over. I am thinking it is the tires that are killing me. I am aware the dually does not help, but I am not removing one tire. I was thinking of maybe the firestone winterforce, Bridgestone blizzak, or maybe even falken rocky mountains ats. Please let me know what you run, do you run all year round, and how many miles will they last.


----------



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

*tires*

Keep on eye on ebay for tires. I found 6 retreads load range E 3 years ago for 750 shipped and they are just the greatest with real aggressive tread and no wearing or cupping issues. The company name is A and R Tire co Akron, OH. Now granted I found them in August so good luck.

www.aandrtire.com


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I am suprised that you would be loosing traction with the dual wheels. I would suggest putting a the skinniest tire that is aggresive you can get on the back as that will help give you more traction. 
With dual wheels you always get better traction since you have 2 extra tires bitting all the time.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I am running pretty skinny tires know 225/75-16 and I was surprised how bad the traction was also. We had a couple inches of snow then it changed to freezing rain then back to snow so I am not sure if that didn't help. I am running the firestone transforce A/t's and I checked tread in them yesterday and still have 9-10 32nds on all 6.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

wahlturfcare;1748303 said:


> I am suprised that you would be loosing traction with the dual wheels. I would suggest putting a the skinniest tire that is aggresive you can get on the back as that will help give you more traction.
> With dual wheels you always get better traction since you have 2 extra tires bitting all the time.


No, deep(deeper)snow packs between the wheels and cause them to lift/float. Skinny and weight is the only way to over come that.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Put some more weight in it


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have the same tires on my SRW Ram 2500 and I have no issues with traction at all. in 2wd with half a yard of sand salt I can easily drive 40+ MPH in 4"+.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

wahlturfcare;1748303 said:


> I am suprised that you would be loosing traction with the dual wheels. I would suggest putting a the skinniest tire that is aggresive you can get on the back as that will help give you more traction.
> With dual wheels you always get better traction since you have 2 extra tires bitting all the time.


Wrong.......so very wrong


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

badbowtie;1748198 said:


> I ended up going to plow Tuesday night into Wednesday afternoon subbing for another guy. I have a 99 crew cab dually 4x4. I really installed plow this year for my driveway and couple local ones. I ended up subbing 45 miles away to just get started. Half the trip is a state route and rest is interstate. When I was out Tuesday night into the the morning Wednesday it was very dangerous scary. There was about 4" of snow on all the roads and even in 4wd on straight flat roads I could not so more than about 20 without the back end wanting to float around. I did have 800 lbs of salt across the tailgate. I also am running transforce AT tires that still have little over half tread over. I am thinking it is the tires that are killing me. I am aware the dually does not help, but I am not removing one tire. I was thinking of maybe the firestone winterforce, Bridgestone blizzak, or maybe even falken rocky mountains ats. Please let me know what you run, do you run all year round, and how many miles will they last.


Add another 1,200 pounds if you can, and get a more aggressive tire. I love my DuraTracs, but they're spendy. You can also check out Treadwright online and get something from them, and add the kedge grip.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

My Dually has pretty crappy Dueler ATs on it but, I put 40 40lb solid cement blocks in the welding bed tool boxs. You need alot of extra wieght on a dually. I never spin a tire. I think i've been stuck three times in the last 5 years.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Road conditions???? Most would think first snow and plowing on a clean pavement......but with freezing temps doesn't take long for that snow to turn to ice....esp. With traffic packing it down....


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I am really thinking of taking the transforce off my truck and put them on my dump truck since it needs tires really bad and my transforce still have 9/32nds left. I really thought about the goodyear dura tracs and like to hear you are very happy with them about how many miles you have on them and about how long you think they will last. I have looked at the treadwright puma a/t's. They are like 600 verse 1200 for dura tracs but I am just not sure I trust retreads. I do allot of towing also with this truck I have a 36' gooseneck hauling two cars on it.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

So I made couple calls today to tire guys I deal with and I am really thinking wrangler dura tracs. I hate to see a retread come apart running down the interstate and wipe out a dually fender and they cost more than the tire price difference. I would like to here some more reviews on the dura tracs.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got about 10k on the DuraTracs, towed lots of heavy stuff, driven unloaded, absolutely love them. Wearing nicely, not noisy at all, and in the snow.....absolutely awesome.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

These same on my 93 dully diesel and I am in love with these tires http://www.federaltire.com/en/products_detail.php?class=SUV&products_detail_sn=24


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't be afraid of Re-treads, especially the treadwrights.

More weight is the key, the heavier you are, the better grip you'll get.

I'm running a C3500HD cab and chassis 2wd, 19" rims, Dump bed, with the rear tires being re-treads. I can plow in normal situations (no rain on the snow) without ballast in the bed, and have a curb weight of 9000lbs. Even going down snow covered highways during an event and even if I break free, I'll still maintain a strait line after getting off the gas. Want to add also that I have a posi locker in the rear. When I need ballast, I just load up on 1 ton of salt (3 ton capacity).

As for TreadWright tires, we put them on our F-150 residential rig. Load range E with the Kedge grip. They are a bead-bead re-tread and we have absolutely loved the performance. Going down residential streets that haven't been plowed and we get through in 4wd with absolutely no problems in deep snow. They are the best re-tread you can find with a 2 year warranty. I won't ever hesitate buying another set for any truck as long as they have the size I'm looking for. They are also 1/3 of the price of buying new in similar weight rating and tread design.

So, slow down on the interstates in bad conditions, buy good tires, and put more weight in the bed of your truck. With the weight of the dually, 4wd, you shouldn't have any real problems.

I'd give my left *&% to have 4wd on my cab and chassis, but I still get the job done.



..........


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

800# is nothing on a dually. Try to put about 1500-2000 pounds in the bed over and behind the rear wheels.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea I have done allot of reading and the treadwrights are the best no doubt about that. I just have seen what retreads have done to semi trailers and truck over the years working with them for over 15 years. it just leaves that thought in your head. I am going to get more salt for more weight for sure that was just all I had. Treadwright also is out of stock right know on the puma at's which is the only one they offer in my size I called them and they told me 2-4 weeks.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I hope this morning tire place will call me and let me know my dura tracs are in and I am going to go get them put on. I hope get them on and back home and get plowed hooked up before the snow starts again this afternoon as long as we get it hopefully will be out trying them out for sure.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I got the dura tracs installed yesterday afternoon and came home hooked plow back up and put about 600 lbs of salt and about 400 Lbs of firewood in and took off to plow all night. New tires were great I was able to be in 2wd 95% of the night.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Told ya. Dura Tracs rule


----------



## Boosted Thrills (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw this truck in action with the dura tracs. FKN badass if you ask me


----------

